# Cockapoo & Cavapoo Viewings!



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello all,

Marcus and I went to visit two breeders today - Jukee Doodles & a hobby Cavapoo breeder in Hertfordshire. We were meant to view the Cavapoos tomorrow but were asked to change our visit last minute so in fact we only got in through the door at 8.15pm having left at 8am. LOOOOONG day 

We had a wonderful time - a huge thank you to Julia & Stephen for welcoming us to view their set-up. And to all the owners of their current puppies, you must be so proud of your new baby and impatient to get them home. I had a particular soft spot for Boston (what a lovely chunky boy ) and the brown and white pup from Molly's litter. 

I've had to attach the Cockapoo pics to this thread and the Cavapoos to another - enjoy! 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I love that little golden pup & the chocolate one is beaut too, best everyone of those future owners are excited


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Laura, they were ALL cute! 

Although my Dad left saying, 'why don't you get a miniature Poodle like Uncle Fester...?'  Dads eh! 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm sure they were all beaut  The 2 different litters of pups I saw when we went to pick up Izzie were gorgeous all wanting to play, & i'm sure the next 2 will be when we go to get poppy  Exciting times!
I would also love a miniature poodle though as well  They're gorgeous, maybe a red/white/chocolate haha 
Is either breed in the lead atm? Cockapoo or cavapoo?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I've just noticed your second is just 3 weeks old - are you impatient to get her home?! 

Oh Laura, I was hoping no one would ask me that... how naive of me! One of us preferred Cavapoos, the other Cockapoos. We're just going to have to battle it out :fencing:

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Of course! Very impatient, less than 5 weeks & we'll be bringing her back with us  VERY excited!
Of course someone was going to ask  Haha which did you prefer? Women generally win with any decisions, so your choice is probably the one you'll end up with  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so cute!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

ha ha let me guess Turi= cavapoo, Marcus= cockerpoo!!!!!! 
Cavapoo a little less manly than Marcus wants 
JD cockerpoo it is then
Lots of luck and I can't imagine a better day..............full of dogs and puppies! x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Laura, 5 weeks - I would be even more impatient by then!!! Can't wait to see more pictures of Poppy. 

Karen, you got it in one! What I loved about the Cavapoos and Cavaliers is that they were SO affectionate and people orientated. Marcus and I had a long talk about it last night... which I think will continue into today. We'll keep you posted on our decision! 

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Turi .. you will make the right choice for you both in the end... 

I can see the appeal in both breeds.. and my friend is def a cav fan rather than a cocka fan .. it is all about choice ... 

let us know .. we are cockapoo mad on here but we generally just like saying poo... 

I really like mini labradoodles too ....shhhh dont tell anyone  

I appreciate a well bred dog which has a wavy coat really .... lol .. its sunday morning and I am giggling in my pj's ....


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Was that Fester on the picture or Buzz after a hair cut?? Must say Boston does look gorg ,i love chunky pups!
Turi ive met a Cavapoo and their a lot smaller then Cockapoo's also i think like someone has already mentioned on here it depends how much walking you want to do with your dog ,must say they both have the arrrrrr factor!!
Ive just re looked at your pics and its Fester on the pics,wow his coat has changed when i first saw him it was deep chocolate ,he looks gorgeous.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Love little Woody, his coat is beautiful :love-eyes:

Its a tricky decision Turi, but you can't go far wrong as cockapoos and cavapoos are both great little dogs. I think both are affectionate and people orientated .... a friend has a black cavapoo and they are a bit smaller, very cute though.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh so you're a cavapoo fan  
I put some pictures on of poppy last night in the puppy place, 3 weeks if you want to have a look  Good luck deciding which is the pup for you!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Donna, yes it's Uncle Fester. He was so handsome :love-eyes:

With regards to exercise - we've been told that a Cavapoo would need an hour a day. Which makes me think that a Cockapoo (maybe particularly from a working Cocker) will need much much more.

Woody and his sister certainly are stunning - I can't wait to see how their coats change in coming months. 

Turi x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> Donna, yes it's Uncle Fester. He was so handsome :love-eyes:
> 
> With regards to exercise - we've been told that a Cavapoo would need an hour a day. Which makes me think that a Cockapoo (maybe particularly from a working Cocker) will need much much more.
> 
> ...


You've met Buzz and Yum-Yum and I can assure you that they are lucky if they get more than half and hour off the lead walk a day. Julia x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Turi said:


> With regards to exercise - we've been told that a Cavapoo would need an hour a day. Which makes me think that a Cockapoo (maybe particularly from a working Cocker) will need much much more.


I walk my dogs twice a day ... or sometimes just one long walk... they love off leading runs too...

When I was first searching for a cockapoo, I had breeders telling me cockapoos didn't need to be walked every day .... exercise is important to all dogs as you know .. some cockapoo love more exercise than others ...


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I rarely walk mine on leads - we live by the beach, so if I don't have much time we go for a run down there, and when I have more time, I drive to the woods and bigger beaches nearby. I don't think it'll make much difference whether you have a cava or cocka.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hmmmm, this is reassuring! Thank you everyone! 

(And Ali, I'm now even more jealous to hear you live on a beach! )

Turi x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Turi said:


> Donna, yes it's Uncle Fester. He was so handsome :love-eyes:
> 
> With regards to exercise - we've been told that a Cavapoo would need an hour a day. Which makes me think that a Cockapoo (maybe particularly from a working Cocker) will need much much more.
> 
> ...


Yea i would agree with everyone else my friend has an adult cockapoo who i used to walk and he would sometimes have 1/2 hr morning and eve or just one long walk in the day (when i used to walk him).I like the fact that Cockapoos can keep going if you like to go on long walks at the weekend,also Buddy has his mad 1/2 hr like most dogs/puppies but i dont find him hyper at all he's very chilled out most of the time.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Donna! 

Turi x


----------

